# Compatible motherboard for Nvidia Geforce GTX 460



## saikiran9 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi all 

I am planning to buy a Nvidia Geforce GTX 460, and looking for a compatible motherboard ( AMD or INtel) , also please recommend the memory and power requirements and the processor that I should go for.

Thanks in advance !

Sai


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you running now?

What budget are you working with, and where are you shopping?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Asus & Gigabyte are the best Mobo brands and any Mobo with a PCI-E slot will accept the GTX 460. If you're building a new PC, look here for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Pretty much any board that complies with the PCI-E X 16 2.0 standard will support the card AT ITS INTENDED SPEED. The rest of the factors concern bottlenecks, aka the chips on the boards, cpu, memory etc.


----------



## saikiran9 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi I am from India .. I am planning to spend around $620-$670 I know this is very low for a gaming PC ..

I was planning to go for below configuration
AMD Athlon II X3 445 3.1GHz Triple-Core 95W $78 
ASRock EXTREME3 AM3 770 SATA6Gb/s USB3.0 ATX $75 
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1333 $80 
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 460 768MB $170
SAMSUNG F4 320GB SATA $43 
SeaSonic S12II 520W 80PLUS BRONZE Certified $60 

I would go for a Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 which is around $135 but I am into Nvidia cards never used ATI, is 5770 good than GTX460 ?
which case should I go for within $50 ?
Is Phenom better than Athlon ? If yes, which Phenom release is similar to or a bit better than which I mentioned above

Tyree, I have gone through the link you have given was very useful checked out the $500 pc could u make some changes for me in that so that it rounds upto around $640?

Thanks a lot for your replies, appreciate that


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with a 460 i would be running a 850w a 520 will not run it the min is 750w


----------

